# High Wycombe Pumpers Get together March 12th



## tricia43 (Dec 3, 2011)

You are very welcome to our next Pub Get together for Pump users or those thinking of getting a pump.  We are just off Junction 2 of the  M.40.

WE meet at The White Hart in Beaconsfield Old Town.  Plenty of parking and occasional buses too.

Contact me at Wycombepumpers@hotmail.co.uk for more details.  Tricia43


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Tricia careful about putting your email on the forum you never know what little scounderels are watching.


p.s hello by the way lol I hope you get a good turn out to the gathering


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Tricia. Welcome.

Assumign the email addy is set up specifically for the group, you should be safe but might get plagued by spam.

Sadly, I'm nowhere near Wycombe and I'm not a pumper. But other than that, I fit the criteria perfectly 

Rob


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck with meeting. Bit far for me !  Been on pump for 2 years & love it !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2012)

This is on tomorow  !!!   (just giving it a bump) 12 march !


----------

